# price differents between vostok and poljot?



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi everbody,

I was wondering what the reason could be for the enormous price difference between poljots and vostok's...

Is this because of the limited editions that poljot makes?

greetings from holland,

Gregor


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Gregor









Could it be that Poljots are better?

I don't really know because I don.t have a poljot to compare with.

Anyone know what ROFL means?

David


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi david,

You are probably right,

I was hoping for a more spectacular reason...









gregor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Poljots are much better quality, thats it really.

David , ROFL = Rolling On Floor Laughing.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I was really hoping for something more spectacular,

for example...

The vostok watches are much better, more precise and more reliable, but are made from steal from old factories in chernobyl,

therefor they are less wanted...(who wants to glow in the dark) and therefor they are much cheaper....










gregor


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If that were true they'd be dangerously radioactive, and a serious health risk, and you would really need to watch it!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Vostoks can't be critisized for the price, good, solid timekeepers. The Amphibia range is tough and some even attractive!

Poljots seem to have a little more quality and when regulated by a good watch maker (  ) will keep far better time than the "average" Vostok.

I have no complaints about either company at the price the watches are sold for.

Now, where is my old Sekonda? Made by ...................


----------

